# From blonde to brunette...pic!



## Andi (Jan 7, 2009)

Before:







After (sorry I donÂ´t know how to crop the innocent Vegas Partypeople out of the pic lol)


----------



## Ozee (Jan 7, 2009)

you look gorgeous, I really like the warmer brown hair with you skin/features.


----------



## Karren (Jan 7, 2009)

You look wonderful in both!!! I'm so used to seeing you blonde... but brunette looks good too!!


----------



## Darla (Jan 7, 2009)

Andi, you look great in either, but i agree with Karren you get used to a particular look. what is your natural color?


----------



## bluebear91504 (Jan 7, 2009)

gosh, i love em both!! maybe stick with the brunette for the cold weather and switch it back to blonde in the summer? lol keep things interesting


----------



## Shelley (Jan 7, 2009)

Andi, I think both the blonde and brunette look gorgeous on you


----------



## bella1342 (Jan 7, 2009)

Wow! I LOVE it!! I always wanted my hair that color brown. You're gorgeous as a blonde too... you're lucky!


----------



## Jennyjean (Jan 7, 2009)

WOW!! I love it!!!


----------



## x33cupcake (Jan 7, 2009)

oh wow!! i really like it!!


----------



## danaryan (Jan 7, 2009)

Originally Posted by *Shelley* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Andi, I think both the blonde and brunette look gorgeous on you



I would have to agree!


----------



## Bec688 (Jan 7, 2009)

Wow Andi, you look incredible! I'm so used to seeing you as a blonde, but you sure now how to rock the darker tresses!

Are you back in Vienna?


----------



## Adrienne (Jan 7, 2009)

So jealous, you look gorgeous both ways!


----------



## magneticheart (Jan 7, 2009)

You look great! You really suit both colours!


----------



## akathegnat (Jan 7, 2009)

Wonderful as always!


----------



## Andi (Jan 7, 2009)

Originally Posted by *Bec688* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Wow Andi, you look incredible! I'm so used to seeing you as a blonde, but you sure now how to rock the darker tresses! 
Are you back in Vienna?

yeah IÂ´m back in Vienna now, just arrived last night.
Thank you all btw. I liked the blonde too but it just didnÂ´t seem "me" anymore, like it didnÂ´t match my personality anymore. I thought I looked too innocent and was always jealous of my brunette friends who could pull off more dramatic makeup

Doing my makeup is so much more fun now, itÂ´s a whole different world!

Originally Posted by *Darla* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Andi, you look great in either, but i agree with Karren you get used to a particular look. what is your natural color? IÂ´m naturally an ashy dark blonde, the kind of color a lot of natural blondes turn into over the years.


----------



## laurafaye (Jan 7, 2009)

You look amazing! I love the cut too, is your hair naturally that straight?


----------



## eightthirty (Jan 8, 2009)

Gorgeous Andi!


----------



## pinksugar (Jan 8, 2009)

wow, you look so different! you look gorgeous with both colours!

can't wait to see new FOTD pics with your new colour!


----------



## Andi (Jan 8, 2009)

Originally Posted by *laurafaye* /img/forum/go_quote.gif You look amazing! I love the cut too, is your hair naturally that straight? lol actually I find the cut quite blah, my hair is long and rather straight and the layers I have donÂ´t do much for volume.My hair is naturally pretty straight, but one some days I have to run a flatiron through to get it smooth and glossy.

Originally Posted by *pinksugar* /img/forum/go_quote.gif wow, you look so different! you look gorgeous with both colours! 
can't wait to see new FOTD pics with your new colour!

thanks. I am so excited to finally look different lol I feel quite mysterious and sexy with darker hair as opposed to the sweet innocent blonde before.
I will definitely post some FOTDs soon!


----------



## Killah Kitty (Jan 8, 2009)

You look amazing



I really love both the blonde and the brunette on you. I really like your haircut too... simple yet sexy.

Does it feel like a huge change?


----------



## daer0n (Jan 8, 2009)

You look great Andi, i like both blonde and brunette on you, you look very good as both.

Yet you look very different as a brunette, as if you are your twin sister or something like that haha.


----------



## Andi (Jan 8, 2009)

Originally Posted by *Killah Kitty* /img/forum/go_quote.gif You look amazing




I really love both the blonde and the brunette on you. I really like your haircut too... simple yet sexy.
Does it feel like a huge change?

thank you. Actually it doesnÂ´t feel like a big change at all, I felt so comfortable with the dark hair right away. I guess because I have been thinking about going dark for almost 2 years, and then really decided on it about a month ago. I was definitely ready for the change and plan to stick it with

Originally Posted by *daer0n* /img/forum/go_quote.gif You look great Andi, i like both blonde and brunette on you, you look very good as both.Yet you look very different as a brunette, as if you are your twin sister or something like that haha.

hehe I bet IÂ´m the evil twin now


----------



## Roxie (Jan 8, 2009)

Gorgeous. It's cool that you can work both hair colours!


----------



## AprilRayne (Jan 8, 2009)

Andi, you look amazing both ways, but I love the brown! I've been getting up the courage to go brunette, so you may have just given me the boost I needed!


----------



## empericalbeauty (Jan 8, 2009)

Looks good


----------



## Andi (Jan 9, 2009)

Originally Posted by *AprilRayne* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Andi, you look amazing both ways, but I love the brown! I've been getting up the courage to go brunette, so you may have just given me the boost I needed!



cool! Actually it was kinda the same for me, I was like 95% decided on doing it then I saw pics in the hair forum from this user that went from blonde to brunette (I forgot her username, sorry) and it looked amazing so I was like I can do it too!


----------



## xtiffanyx (Jan 9, 2009)

That's such a gorgeous shade of brown; I love how it looks on you. Your hair looks like it's in fantastic condition too, I'm jealous  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />.


----------



## CharmedImSure (Jan 10, 2009)

I love the brunette shade!


----------



## xQueenOfHeartsx (Jan 11, 2009)

glad you decided to go brown Andi



The color really suits you!. I've been a brunette for about 2 months now, and definitely miss being a blonde!

So if being-blonde withdrawal kicks in... just know you've been warned! haha ;P


----------



## Andi (Jan 11, 2009)

Originally Posted by *xQueenOfHeartsx* /img/forum/go_quote.gif glad you decided to go brown Andi



The color really suits you!. I've been a brunette for about 2 months now, and definitely miss being a blonde! So if being-blonde withdrawal kicks in... just know you've been warned! haha ;P

oh noo, youÂ´re the one who made me make my final decision on going dark after seeing your before and after pictures.But I donÂ´t think i`ll miss the blonde anytime soon, I feel so much prettier with the dark hair. And come to think about it, all the girls whoÂ´s looks I was secretly jealous of where all pretty much brunettes.


----------



## Bec688 (Jan 11, 2009)

How does Shawn like the change? I bet he loves it!


----------



## Andi (Jan 11, 2009)

Originally Posted by *Bec688* /img/forum/go_quote.gif How does Shawn like the change? I bet he loves it! oh yes he loves it. He has been telling me for ages how I`d look great as a brunette so I knew if I end up not liking it at least heÂ´ll do lol


----------



## xQueenOfHeartsx (Jan 11, 2009)

Originally Posted by *Andi* /img/forum/go_quote.gif oh noo, youÂ´re the one who made me make my final decision on going dark after seeing your before and after pictures.But I donÂ´t think i`ll miss the blonde anytime soon, I feel so much prettier with the dark hair. And come to think about it, all the girls whoÂ´s looks I was secretly jealous of where all pretty much brunettes.

Yeah I know what you mean, I think being a brunette gives one a much more exotic look. Plus, I think most of the most gorgeous women in the world are brunettes.you look smokin' and now you can be even more bold with makeup!


----------



## Bec688 (Jan 11, 2009)

The more I go back and look at your photos, the closer I am leaning towards going brunette again myself! lol I have been thinking about it for awhile now myself. I have had a love affair with bleach since I was about 16, naturally I am mousy light brown/blonde colour and I am getting over the blonde thing myself, I'm not entirely there yet...about 80% sure I wanna switch... maybe if I stare at your photo enough I'll change my mind lol


----------



## Xryn (Jan 12, 2009)

aw it looks beautiful


----------



## Chaela (Jan 13, 2009)

Looks very nice Andi!


----------



## esha (Jan 13, 2009)

You're so versatile and not many people can pull of brunette and blonde. Either way looks great!


----------



## sweetnsexy6953 (Jan 13, 2009)

Wow Andi you look HOT!!!


----------



## Searesrayne (Jan 19, 2009)

Either way looks great for you. XD but I really do like the blonde



but with brown hair  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> your face looks so much lighter than your body .. it throws me off  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> It's prolly just the flash xD but yeah XD You rock both colors XD


----------



## Andi (Jan 19, 2009)

Originally Posted by *Bec688* /img/forum/go_quote.gif The more I go back and look at your photos, the closer I am leaning towards going brunette again myself! lol I have been thinking about it for awhile now myself. I have had a love affair with bleach since I was about 16, naturally I am mousy light brown/blonde colour and I am getting over the blonde thing myself, I'm not entirely there yet...about 80% sure I wanna switch... maybe if I stare at your photo enough I'll change my mind lol yeah IÂ´m a mousy blonde too, and I have been a natural light/medium blonde all my life till I turned 14 or so, I got gradually darker from that age on. WhatÂ´s so weird is that I thought my brown hair would not be as healthy looking as a natural brunetteÂ´s would since I have been bleaching and highlighting it for years. But actually it looks SO much healthier now, people are even commenting on that. It seems so much shinier too. DonÂ´t know why, but I definitely like that.

Before I was always complaining that my blonde hair did look pretty natural, but the hair would sometimes look fried or dull.


----------



## Annia (Jan 27, 2009)

I have a thing for brunettes, so I definitely like the brunette look better on you. So hot.


----------



## ZsaZsaZsu (May 24, 2009)

Even though you look good with dark hair, I think it's too warm and that you should get a cooler color


----------

